# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Rebot or Honorbuddy? Which one is better?

## Egidius

Hey guys. I wanna buy my first WoW bot, but I do not know which one is better - Honorbuddy or the Rebot. Which bot should I buy?

----------


## Lbniese

Honorbuddy has been in the business for ages and is therefore a good choice. Al though Rebot is fairly new and already a strong competitor, which is why I would choose that bot now.
It also depends on what you are going to bot etc., as Honorbuddy allows a lot customization etc, where Rebot's features are mostly hardcoded.

----------


## Trixiap

Honorbuddy is more framework than easy to use bot. HB allows users (and 3th party) develop almost anything that is possible in WoW. Rebot is Apple of botting world, Rebot is able to do supported things great, but when you want something, that devs don't support you will need to go through hell.

Also there is no info about how Rebot can handle detection, since it didn´t detect last warden update. HB is known to be able protect customers during these events.

----------


## imajicrazy

> Honorbuddy is more framework than easy to use bot. HB allows users (and 3th party) develop almost anything that is possible in WoW. Rebot is Apple of botting world, Rebot is able to supported things great, but when you want something, that devs don't support you will need to go through hell.
> 
> Also there is no info about how Rebot can handle detection, since it didn´t detect last warden update. HB is known to be able protect customers during these events.


Now is not a good time to bot / start botting.. As evident by an increase in bans in the US, Blizz has upped their game when it comes to detecting and banning. Not to speculate or cause any stirrs, but HB might not be as safe as everyone thinks.

Wait until they launch their stupid WoW Tokens in the US _and_ see what happens when they port the framework to EU to see how many get banned here too.

----------


## Trixiap

Token framework is already online on EU servers. And stop talking about detection of HB. HB is not detected, Im botting few accounts and some were online during tripwire and not single ban.

Newest speculation is few detected players who were online during tripwire and using LUA heavy things (some CR/Enyo before update) were these who are banned. Reason why there is more bans from US is because warden update was applied during US raid time, @EU it was 01:00AM so not many online users = only few banned from EU.

----------


## xcureanddisease

Egidus let me help you out a little

Trix is right and not to be an ******* but its obvious that Lbniese and imajicrazy have absolutely NO IDEA what they're talking about so ill break down their talking points a bit




> Honorbuddy has been in the business for ages and is therefore a good choice. Al though Rebot is fairly new and already a strong competitor, which is why I would choose that bot now.
> It also depends on what you are going to bot etc., as Honorbuddy allows a lot customization etc, where Rebot's features are mostly hardcoded.


So as he stated Honorbuddy has been around for ages but Rebot just got on the scene and THATS why you should go with Rebot? Because its NEW? Shouldn't you want the comfort and security of an already established program like honorbuddy?




> Now is not a good time to bot / start botting.. As evident by an increase in bans in the US, Blizz has upped their game when it comes to detecting and banning. Not to speculate or cause any stirrs, but HB might not be as safe as everyone thinks.
> 
> Wait until they launch their stupid WoW Tokens in the US and see what happens when they port the framework to EU to see how many get banned here too.


What bans? Im not banned. People are getting banned for doing stupid shit like leaving their bots on 24/7 or doing in game hacks that DO NOT involve HB such as no clip. Or even selling gold to other players which has nothing to do with botting as evident by the banned forums as to WHY they got banned. You need to do your research before anything and CLEARLY imajicrazy hasn't done his research. People have been claiming HB is detectable since FOREVER. Its always been the stupidest claim with absolutely NO proof whatsoever not even a shred of an argument.. The only argument they have is "OMG I GOT BANNED.. Sure I left my bot on for 3 days straight and I sold gold to people BUT HB IS NOW DETECTED SOMEONE HELP" Dont listen to that garbage. Its retarded.

Last but not least look at my reputation and rank and posts here and look at Trix's as well.. We are established members of the community... As far as who you should listen to, well the choice is obvious but i'll let you do the picking. Use logic and reasoning.

----------


## Aceswild161

OP: Xcureanddisease pretty much spelled it out for you, I would seriously consider what he said when it comes down to making your choice.

----------


## Torpedoes

I heard of a lot of "Buddy" bans both in Diablo and WoW. I'd be skeptical of any bot that makes use of injection, click-to-move or unsafe memory modifications (e.g. detours, code mods, lua unlockers, etc.). Most recently, like with PQR, Blizzard seems to have upped their game on Lua driven bots, even with warden protection it won't stop them from catching you. And don't be botting 24/7. WoW's also having a sale at the moment, it might be a great opportunity to get a second account and bot on that.

----------


## Goldbee

I alwys liked HB more, but there are really lots of bans atm....

----------


## chalky609

As a user of honorbuddy since glider banwave. I have not had any of my accounts banned using HB. I even leave them running overnight sometimes. HB has the tripwire software and it shuts down their servers as soon as an update to warden or security is detected.

----------


## Torpedoes

> HB has the tripwire software and it shuts down their servers as soon as an update to warden or security is detected.


It's a nice feature to have but it won't stop Blizzard from detecting it. If there is any trace of HB inside the process, Blizzard can detect it.

----------


## Saari1585

> Now is not a good time to bot / start botting.. As evident by an increase in bans in the US, Blizz has upped their game when it comes to detecting and banning. Not to speculate or cause any stirrs, but HB might not be as safe as everyone thinks.
> 
> Wait until they launch their stupid WoW Tokens in the US _and_ see what happens when they port the framework to EU to see how many get banned here too.


Bet they all feel dumb now for not listening.  :Smile:

----------


## HBFanboy1980

Jesus this thread is one helluva read after the past 4 days.... the tripwire was more of reactive thing they 'trip' in order to shutdown the auth servers than some automated thing that kicks in to protect people proactively...

----------


## Machinelf

I'd go with Honorbuddy - especially now! Cheating is kewl. Have fun guys! Blizz finally found you hahahaa

----------


## ShasVa

But HB will not work now. The people who make it have temporarily shut it down until they can make it more secure.

----------


## nagymajom

"Token framework is already online on EU servers. And stop talking about detection of HB. HB is not detected, Im botting few accounts and some were online during tripwire and not single ban." still?

----------


## Nesox

I would chose Honorbuddy, just saying  :Wink:

----------


## HI5

> I would chose Honorbuddy, just saying


You work for honorbuddy, of course you'd go with them...  :Wink: 


Now few cents from someone who is actually using both bots at multiple sessions, and who actually knows what he's saying:

short version: 
*go with ReBot*

long version: 
HB just got hit by a huge ban wave, either they did something really stupid to get caught *(they were the only bot that got hit*) or blizz is gunning for them, either way - getting ReBot will be much smarter investment right now.

Other than that there's a lot drama going with HB atm, that you probably don't want to be a part of, it's not anything new either, their support is among the worst I've ever seen, they're always trying to bend the facts as much as possible just to keep their faces after many screw ups (like just now - they have been selling something, they decided to stop doing it and just bluntly claim they never supported it, even tho you were sending payments to them for that feature).

So yeah, as someone who bot for living for many years now, who used most of the major bots for WoW, and who probably botted on more accounts than anyone on this planet (few thousands accounts now) I have to say that in my opinion ReBot is much better choice at this time.

----------


## automationarmy

> Token framework is already online on EU servers. And stop talking about detection of HB. HB is not detected, Im botting few accounts and some were online during tripwire and not single ban.
> 
> Newest speculation is few detected players who were online during tripwire and using LUA heavy things (some CR/Enyo before update) were these who are banned. Reason why there is more bans from US is because warden update was applied during US raid time, @EU it was 01:00AM so not many online users = only few banned from EU.


Wonder how this guy feels now

----------


## automationarmy

> You work for honorbuddy, of course you'd go with them... 
> 
> 
> Now few cents from someone who is actually using both bots at multiple sessions, and who actually knows what he's saying:
> 
> short version: 
> *go with ReBot*
> 
> long version: 
> ...


QFT.

They do the minimum they can to keep profits as high as possible. Unfortunately at the expense of the people who made them rich. Complacency cost thousands their accounts. Even post ban-wave they refuse to do the obvious to make it harder on blizz like port to x64, change from ctm, add randomized waypoints etc. they did just change their developer store contract to give themselves more control than the measly 40% profit margin allows.

Not a fan anymore. They lock and ignore every thread that suggests bot improvements, many of which could have gone a long way in the performance and the security department. Now they're removing features as if that will do anything to placate blizzard and everything to cheapen the product many have invested hundreds into. It should have stayed shut down until they made dramatic sweeping changes to the bot - but profit at our expense wins the day. Much like blizzard in that regard. Bans are still going out steadily and no doubt they're saving for the next big whammy.

It's a pity because feature wise it was extremely advanced and the community has some amazing developers. That being said, if rebot grows it will end up superior I'm sure. The upper level folks there are much more open to their patrons ideas and criticisms, and the bot is certainly more polished. In its current state it's only there for the major common tasks. Unless you have programming knowledge or the hb detection drives a lot of devs their way, you can expect to be waiting awhile for many of the items hb is capable of.

I guess it boils down to how much you value the account your going to bot and what you project yourself using the bot for in the foreseeable future.

----------


## Trixiap

> Wonder how this guy feels now


Thx for asking, Tbh, pretty same. Yes, 2 of my accounts were banned, but I'm long time botter and this wasn't my first ban, so I have no problem with it. I know that you are pretty active on HB forum with "not safe/detected" posts so I will not argue with you.

But I still think, that latest tripwire event wasn't reason why we were banned. Ban was applied on account, that wasn't online during tripwire and also on account that was. When we talk about detection, we must differentiate between "HB detection", "bot detection" and "pattern detection". I still think that HB wasn't detected since some ppl that were using it during "detection" were not banned. As I see it, detection was probably made via Kicks quest profile, Garrison bots or something like that.

----------


## Torpedoes

> They do the minimum they can to keep profits as high as possible. Unfortunately at the expense of the people who made them rich. Complacency cost thousands their accounts. Even post ban-wave they refuse to do the obvious to make it harder on blizz like port to x64, change from ctm, add randomized waypoints etc. they did just change their developer store contract to give themselves more control than the measly 40% profit margin allows.
> 
> Not a fan anymore. They lock and ignore every thread that suggests bot improvements, many of which could have gone a long way in the performance and the security department. Now they're removing features as if that will do anything to placate blizzard and everything to cheapen the product many have invested hundreds into. It should have stayed shut down until they made dramatic sweeping changes to the bot - but profit at our expense wins the day. Much like blizzard in that regard. Bans are still going out steadily and no doubt they're saving for the next big whammy.
> 
> It's a pity because feature wise it was extremely advanced and the community has some amazing developers. That being said, if rebot grows it will end up superior I'm sure. The upper level folks there are much more open to their patrons ideas and criticisms, and the bot is certainly more polished. In its current state it's only there for the major common tasks. Unless you have programming knowledge or the hb detection drives a lot of devs their way, you can expect to be waiting awhile for many of the items hb is capable of.
> 
> I guess it boils down to how much you value the account your going to bot and what you project yourself using the bot for in the foreseeable future.


No king rules forever. Sooner of later their shortcomings will be the death of them. This would never happen if there were better alternatives.

----------


## ur-14

> Thx for asking, Tbh, pretty same. Yes, 2 of my accounts were banned, but I'm long time botter and this wasn't my first ban, so I have no problem with it. I know that you are pretty active on HB forum with "not safe/detected" posts so I will not argue with you.
> 
> But I still think, that latest tripwire event wasn't reason why we were banned. Ban was applied on account, that wasn't online during tripwire and also on account that was. When we talk about detection, we must differentiate between "HB detection", "bot detection" and "pattern detection". I still think that HB wasn't detected since some ppl that were using it during "detection" were not banned. As I see it, detection was probably made via Kicks quest profile, Garrison bots or something like that.


This is funny. Even after a banwave like this , that hit lots of people only using CR's, or even using the bot for 1 week,...

You're the ultimate fanboy. 

Stop with the denial already, there's no shame in accepting a waterclear detection. 

Now, either they start working in the x64 version with improved counter measures, or HB is done for good.

----------


## Trixiap

> This is funny. Even after a banwave like this , that hit lots of people only using CR's, or even using the bot for 1 week,...
> 
> You're the ultimate fanboy. 
> 
> Stop with the denial already, there's no shame in accepting a waterclear detection. 
> 
> Now, either they start working in the x64 version with improved counter measures, or HB is done for good.


First 3 lines of your post were "good" but you killed it with last line. There is not any kind of protection in x64 architecture and counter measures were already improved.

And about first line... why some ppl that are using HB for years were not banned? Even that they were botting +- same time as every other botter?....

I don´t say, that it wasn't detection, I just say my opinion about what kind of detection it was = Detection probably wasn't based on finding running HB.

And why I stand behind this opinion? Because
1) Not all HB users were banned, even when they were online during "detection" - March/April 2015
2) Some accounts that were not botting were banned, because they have characters from botted account - This kind of ban is not based on finding "running HB"
3) You may say, that accounts from 2) were banned, because they were linked - Not true. I botted one banned account on same PC, same IP, same B.net name, same payment as my legit account which wasn't banned. So legit "linked" account wasn't banned.


I think that you are bigger hater than I'm fanboy  :Smile:

----------


## Sklug

As a developer, I much prefer the framework that I am given to develop with over Honorbuddy's, to be honest. I don't know why, but I find Honorbuddy's to be kind of meh in terms of development work. Rebot makes it kind of fun, and also makes my job a lot easier at times, for example, I don't need to run things in Fibers when I am using IEnumerable<> methods in C# to take advantage of "yield returns" and so on because the scripting framework handles it all for you (though of course I have my own custom API I have developed that on a deeper level of course does this), but for most scripting creators, it is much easier for people with zero background in programming to developer their own complex scripts.

Some people have mentioned that it's easy to build plugins on Honorbuddy, which is true, but it is also easy in Rebot, being able to load in my own C# script with Lua executable code too, allows me all the same functionality, it's just a matter of someone doing it. HB for a very long time has been the juggernaut and as such, had the most developer support too, and the most demand for custom plugins and scripts. Rebot, for being an infantile bot has already a growing and fairly strong compliment of tools being introduced for players to use, but it is STILL lacking specific ones that seem to exist for everything with HB. It's really just a matter of "Until some dev decides to do it."

I will say that I enjoy using it, and it is "FUN" to write for, and that is the main reason I use it personally. But, I am a little biased for Rebot over HB because that is what I choose to use.

----------


## thenthelies

gg rebot :^)

----------


## jackus

Rebot users just got banned. No one is safe any more  :Wink:

----------


## bcofido

Rebot ban confirmed!

----------


## exdeus

> Rebot ban confirmed!


i have botted 3 toons from 0 to 100 past weeks and no ban....
and yes rebot will be better than HB with very good cr upcoming (tuhana, gs, vitalic...) Hb is so slow with poor fps....

----------


## thenthelies

> i have botted 3 toons from 0 to 100 past weeks and no ban....
> and yes rebot will be better than HB with very good cr upcoming (tuhana, gs, vitalic...) Hb is so slow with poor fps....


assuming you're not lying, which version of windows do you use? and no, the upcoming CR's got canceled considering, you know, the vast majority of accounts that injected rebot have been hit with perma bans.

----------


## exdeus

> assuming you're not lying, which version of windows do you use? and no, the upcoming CR's got canceled considering, you know, the vast majority of accounts that injected rebot have been hit with perma bans.


no i don't lie
i use a craked win 8.1
and no the upcoming cr's are not canceled. read toizy and tuhana last posts....and it's about 50 bans on rebot, not really a ban wave.....

----------


## randysubgirl

i just got my 6 yr old account banned the only bot i used besides cool fish was rebot. lost 40 toond 3 i level 690+ be wary about rebot...

----------


## moe

I made absolutely sure that there was no way I can be reported using rebot. I can verify from a custom script I made that the entire life of a test character, it never came into contact with another player. less than a week after using rebot it was banned despite never actually doing anything (had it sitting in the garrison testing movement code for a custom CC I was building).

I'm not saying its detected, just saying that:

another player never actually saw my character,
my character never mailed anything,
never traded anything,
never did anything outside of moving from place to place and attacking another account I was using as a combat dummy
was an immaculately fresh account made with anonymous details and setup only with manual key inputs (no credit cards/ attachment to anything outside the account)
was banned less than 5 days after starting rebot.

----------


## =manzarek=

never use rebot, 100% ban rate

----------


## OneNonlyNova

hey everyone, sorry for brinig back this old topic. was a very interesting reading here. can someone give feedback who is using one of those or both right now?
whats the current situation? rebot or hb?
i have been using hb for a couple of years but quit wow for over a year. just coming back now and wanna check the options we got

----------


## t0liman

> hey everyone, sorry for brinig back this old topic. was a very interesting reading here. can someone give feedback who is using one of those or both right now?
> whats the current situation? rebot or hb?
> i have been using hb for a couple of years but quit wow for over a year. just coming back now and wanna check the options we got


Well, 3 different banwaves hit HB over 2015, and while HB is still around, they never quite figured out what/how triggered those. The assumption is that HB just didn't catch the tripwire event. Definitely, one of the last major waves was due to a failure in their reliable, never-fail 'tripwire server over a period of a few days/weeks. Apologies were made, people just didn't come back. along with the court case(s), they're not doing great, and are now moving to subs instead of lifetime keys. However, they've managed to redouble efforts and tripwire is back, though, at the cost of a good percentage of their userbase. 

HB still works, but a lot of average people lost their main accounts. /shrug. What is probably the sad downside is that devs also left once their support contracts ended, so the store has died off as well. Very little loyalty or support, so, YMMV. Warden on 32-bit has also gone through a number of changes, so most likely HB is being directly targeted, along with low-hanging fruit.

in 2014/15, Perm bans really hit Rebot hard, even though HB probably had more impact overall. AFAIK, the dev stopped working on rebot, the website got hacked, it's mostly gone until the dev gets back on it.

For legion /2017, it's probably going to be soapbox and a "passive" rotation bot from buddy, i.e. "totally not soapbox" called Legionbuddy, which is using 64-bit (surprise! because HB has often stated it's reticence in updating to 64-bit, loudly and often). LB is also going to sell routines (like SBR), as well as a maintenance/sub fee per month (at roughly the same prices as SBR so far). Will it be better ? maybe. probably not right away. 

If you have 200 euro, you can test it out along with their other betas and trial apps.

----------


## Soapbox

Were currently working in Legion if you want to try it out.

----------


## t4c

theres probably no doubt that honorbuddys combat bot will eventually be equal if not better than SBRs for the simple fact they're a much bigger company, with way more money behind them and a far bigger community.

How long it will take for them to reach the level of SBR is another matter entirely though.

So far SBr has only had 1 or 2 banwaves which is quite good....

----------


## warble00

> So far SBr has only had 1 or 2 banwaves which is quite good....


Probably wasn't good for the people that got banned.

I hadn't heard that SBR was hit with banwaves. But I guess it was inevitable. If it is on Blizz radar then there will be more banwaves.

----------


## t4c

> Probably wasn't good for the people that got banned.
> 
> I hadn't heard that SBR was hit with banwaves. But I guess it was inevitable. If it is on Blizz radar then there will be more banwaves.


they were a while ago...

its a simple fact that if you cheat in wow, you're gonna get banned. There's not a single injectable cheat program thats public realease that HASNT been hit with bans.

----------

